# Bad Idea?



## Evicene (Mar 16, 2008)

i have a pond which naturally grew some nice looking plants in it... and i was thinking of cleaning them up and putting them in my tank... is this a bad idea?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you do this, quarantine first. Keep the plants in their own container for awhile. And maybe some sort of dip. You only want to bring in plants, not snails, hydra, or disease.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, like the plants at the petshop are SO much better...

Actually a dip is a good idea, but otherwise, pond plants usually do just fine in fishtanks after some adjustment.


----------



## Evicene (Mar 16, 2008)

what do you mean by a dip? sorry, new to this!
i have actually quarantined them in a small tank... there are no more little critters comming out of them but the water is going a little acidic, how can i fix it? or do i just have to wait for them to adjust themselves?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Potassium Permanganate. Make up a solution of it and dip it for a little while. I'm not sure of the specifics though...

What I do is throw a capful of bleach into a bucket of water, dip the plants for 30 seconds, then rinse thoroughly.


----------



## Evicene (Mar 16, 2008)

Isn't bleach more dangerous then the parsites that could b on it? lol


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

You can get rid of the bleach with aqua clear and rinsing.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The idea is to do this in a separate container. You don't expose any fish to bleach.


----------

